

The quiet giant of consumer database marketing - anigbrowl
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/17/technology/acxiom-the-quiet-giant-of-consumer-database-marketing.html?pagewanted=1&_r=4&&pagewanted=all

======
anigbrowl
FYI, as of today the records request page is https by default.

